# IUI Girls Turned IVF Part 36



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Lashings of   

and brighter days ahead

H xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

*THE IUI GIRLS TURNED IVF *  

*Special luv'n'hugs*

Jodi -  
Holly - 
Julie - 
Rachel - 
Sarah - 
Aliday 
Struthie 

* IVF Graduates *      

Morgan - BFP - Robin & Oliver born 08/04/05 6lb7oz & 7lb10oz   
Candy - BFP Nov 04 Jacob Edward born 08/07/05 7lb 8oz 
Megan35 - BFP Dec 04 Baby girl 15/09/05 
LoubyLou - Natural BFP Feb 05 Katie Rose born 19/10/05  
AussieMeg - BFP March 05 Connor & Rhauri born 26/10/05 2.73kg & 2.45kg   
Purpleal - BFP March 05 Tayla Rae born 28/10/05 7lb 6oz  
DebbieA - FET BFP with Twins !! April 05 - EDD 15/12/05   
Triciah - BFP April 04 - Shona born 6/12/05 6lbs 
Jellyhead - BFP with twins!! June 05 - EDD 19/01/06  
Welshy - Natural BFP June 05 - EDD 05/02/06  
KarenC - BFP with twins!! June 05 - EDD 08/03/06  
KimE - Natural BFP June 05 - EDD 24/02/06 
Fergie - BFP!!! July 05 -EDD 28/03/06  
Jane12 - BFP with twins!!! Sept 05 
Billie - Natural BFP Aug 05 - EDD 18/04/06 
Ajax - BFP with twins!!! Oct 05 - EDD 18/06/06  
VIL - BPF Nov 05!!! 
Cathy - BFP with twins!!!Nov 05 EDD - 08/08/06  
Manda - BPF Dec 05!!! Stay put little one(s)   

*IVF Students *      

JED- Stimming Good luck this cycle 
Shazia - Downregging Good luck this cycle 

*IVF Recruits *  

Liz - FET in Jan
Kelly - Starting ivf/egg share Jan
Mez - On the waiting list
EmmaO - ICSI later this year 
mimhg (Michelle) - IVF appoint Nov 05
Almamay - IVF Sept 
Starr - Trying again in New Year
Murtle - Trying again in New Year
Aliso1 - !st ivf appointment 4th Nov
Jojo29 IVF appointment Sept
Sweet Kitty - IVF chat Oct
Angus - Trying again soon
Northern Sky - Starting ivf soon.
Catwoman - Trying again April 06
Shazia - egg share ivf starting soon
Moomin - starting soon
Petal B - ICSI
Chantelle - trying again in Feb

*Special babydust to the ladies taking some time out *

Bobble
Abby Carter
Sicknote
Nightnurse
Alessandra
Jessygirl
DebbieB
Linds
Vaso
Lilly
CK6
Jess P
Mizz Gizz
Eire


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Holly, best of luck for Saturday.  I so have absolutely everything crossed for you.                    

Julie, I will concur with everyone else that you are a very brave soul. Please don't lose hope.  I know it sometimes seems hopeless, and I can't talk, but I am hoping your dreams come true in 2006.

Erica, fantastic news on the awesome 16 follies.  I hope ET goes well, and you get good news today from the embryologist.

Murtle, I don't know how you keep up with everyone, you are amazing.

Jo, are you still there? You haven't gone   have you? I hope all is fine.

To everyone, I hope you're all well.

Still spotting.  It certainly looks like AF to me.  I'll still let you know on Sunday though.
You wouldn't believe it, now my family wants me to cook another turkey, because my first turned out so well.  We are having a family christmas because brother and SIL are off to France for Christmas.  So, not only testing on Sunday,  but cooking turkey as well.

See you all soon.
Lots of love
Jodi


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Jodi you are obviously queen of the kitchen  

Was going to put of the Turkeys but it didn't sound quite so nice !!!!!    

Shazia xxx


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Julie - so good to hear from you. You know we're all in this with you I'm sure, not that it'll make much difference to you at the moment. 

Hope this won't drive you mad, but as I said in my last post, my friend with the 8 week old had exactly that problem - hard egg shells and did ICSI and got her daughter. I really hope next year brings your dream come true.    ^reiki

CAthy


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Well, back from the scan!

Can't quite believe it - double trouble - its twins!!!   

Saw two little scas with two little blobs and two little heartbeats! Unreal!!

DH is like the man who won the lottery - twice! 

Sending you all heaps of    so that your dreams may all come true very soon.

Cathy + 2!!


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

OMG CATHY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Double Trouble!!!  Fantastic news!!!!  Well done darlin to both of you    That positive energy was in abundance that Friday a few weeks back!!  Sooo excited and have gone all tingly!!!  Biggest loves to you both!!!

Have a happy and healthy pregnancy.    WOW OH WOW OH WOW   

H xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

thanks Holly sweetie - having a bit a an unreal day!

Could be you soon!


----------



## mandaW (Mar 17, 2005)

OMG Cathy   !!!! Fantastic xxxxx

Jilly- hi mate, thanks for letting us know about Erica. I,ve got everything crossed for her xxxxx

Holly-   Its nearly over- thinking of you so much. I've said a little prayer for all of us xxxx

Jodi, said one for you also. Good luck xxxx

I confirmed at 5 am yesterday morning- we live in a little cottage so I think all the neighbours heard the scream    Rang hosp and have two more months of pessaries , and a scan date for the 28th December!!!

Love you all, sorry no more personals, having an early day and going home now.


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Erica, I am so sorry about the other eggs, but have absolutely everything crossed for that very special embryo.  Good luck             

Cathy, congratulations on the double trouble.  What fantastic news!

Shazia, I am certainly hoping I'll be queen of the turkeys! Considering I've only cooked the one, we'll just have to hope the second turns out OK.

Manda, so pleased for you.  Congratulations again!

Lots of love
Jodi


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

you're up late jodi  sending you some    

CathyA *OMG* you clever chick, well done on your 2 little miracles  

Erika - I'm still holding out for the 'wonderful one'    keep us posted jilly 

Manda -  at the confirmation. lucky you with the botty bombs 

Rachel - how were Cold Play - I cant wait for tonight!!

Holly    

laters all

kj xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Brilliant news Cathy. Well done    

Erica - Keeping everything crossed for your extra special embie    

Manda - Hoorah! It's official


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Cathy,

WOW DOUBLE TROUBLE    only joiking chick,fanbloodytastic news,I am over the moon for you!!!!!!!!!!!!


Kelly x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Afrternoon all,

Manda- dead happy for you chick   

Erica-hang in there hunny bun,hope your  strong little egg stays with us,thinking of you loads   

Kelly x


----------



## jane12 (Apr 8, 2005)

Hi all

Erica good luck for egg transfer.

Holly good luck for rest of 2WW and testing

Cathya congratulations on 1st scan twins great news

Hi to everybody else.

take care all

Jane12


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Me again,

Sorry my posts are all over the place,bit mad today  

I am so nervous at the mo,I am having doubts about egg share,and I think its more reasons than 1.I know we are all different but just seeing lately how precious the eggs are is making me wonder whether I can give half away,and I really think I am having probs coming to terms with the fact there could possibly be a person out there in the future that is genetically linked to me.oooooohhh god my heads spinning. I really cant see how we could afford the ivf without doing it either   sorry its a me post just knew I was bottling it up

Kelly x


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Erika-      To your embie, good luck for e/t

Cathy- That is just the best news! You have made my Christmas and given me renewed hope. Congratulations again and   for the  . Take care 

Manda- Great news from you to, I am over the moon for you! 

Better dash as I have another acupuncture session at 7pm and I need a cuppa first


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Morning everyone!
Erica - I'm sorry to hear only one egg fertilised but remember, it only takes one!  Sending you lots of    for your little embie.

Julie - hang in there hun, sounds like you are in a dark place at the moment but there is light at the end of the tunnel and we are all here for you. *hug*

Rachel - so sorry to here your news    I hope you are ok.

Holly - 1 DAY TO GO!!!!!!  Hope so much that it is good news!

Jodi - Sending you lots of     to to keep AF away!  Lets hope this is the BFP weekend for you two girls!

Cathy - OMG - I don't know what to say - what a lovely surprise for you both!! congratulations!

Manda - good news about the confirmation!  

Keemjay - hope you're feeling better now chick.  I've had a nasty cold all week too so haven't been feeling to great - just what you need over the busy Xmas period hey!  Have fun at the Coldplay concert!!!

Hi to Murtle, Shazia, Kelly, Jilly, Candy, Vic, Moosey, Lilly and everyone else...

Well as for me, I start FSH injections tomorrow with EC probably around the 29/30th and ET 3/4 Jan.  THe cheeky clinic wanted to hold off on my starting FSH for another week as my doctor is on holiday but I was told before I started that another doctor would be able to do the EC so I wouldn't have to wait.  So I argued with them and got there in the end.  I'm not having a great time on the Lucrin so have been counting down to start the FSH in the hope that I feel a bit more normal again!  Have my 3 day scan early on Monday morning to make sure my follies are responding so will keep you posted.

I have my dh's Xmas party tonight which is black tie.  The temptation is to take advantage of the free bar as I won't know anyone there but will be good and stick to my one glass of wine.

Just doing the finishing bits and pieces for our Xmas shopping on the weekend and other than that, just doing lots of relaxing!!!  Hope everyone has a good weekend!

Jo x


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

I know I've already said this but:

[size=10pt][size=10pt]*GOOD LUCK HOLLY AND JODI FOR TESTING ON THE WEEKEND!!!!!!  *


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Just a really quick one as things are very crazy and hectic here!

Julie -    Thinking of you.

KJ - Hope last night was good and that you are feeling much better.

Cathy - Wow!  That's fantastic news.  So happy for you.

Erica - Sending lots of      for the embie.  I hope you are okay.

Holly -        

Jodi -        


Better run!

Love Rachel


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi!

Erica - just gutted for you but hanging on to all the hope in the world for your precious embie.  I hope ET has gone well today and you're resting up and focusing on the positives!

Jodi -            good luck with the turkey too hunny!

Jo - hope you have a good night tonight!  Don't worry it's quite fun watching others get sloshed and it will all be worth it          

Rachel - you've got a busy busy time coming up.  Hope your move goes to plan and you have a lovely Christmas and NY

KJ - hope that you enjoyed your first day at work and Coldplay!!

Kelly - it's ok to feel wobbly, it's a huge decision.  I think it's really important to consider all the implications and talk it through.  Not easy I know, but feel free to chat to us and we'll support you any way we can.

Manda - fantastic that it's all confirmed and can't wait until the 28th!!  What an exciting Christmas it will be for you all!!

Cathy - has it sunk in yet??  Wow!!

AF has arrived but I did a test to make sure - it's a BFN.  Pretty much knew in my heart it was going to be.  Like Sarah said, it was if I knew when it happened but didn't want to give up on it.  DH was really upset last night when I told him AF was starting to arrive. I've not told him I've tested this morning so he can get through today with that little bit of hope that it's not over.  Thankfully I've got loads to do with shifting home so that will keep me occupied for the next while. 

Big loves to you all and thanks so much for sending me all your love and support.

H xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Holly, gutted isn't the word, as we all say to each other words can't help and I can only imagine how you are feeling, I am so very sorry for you both and wish things were different but willl still keep my fingers crossed, maybe this little one just isn't ready to sit on the plane for NZ just yet and what with moving there is so much going on, hoping 2006 is the start of something new and a little Holly not far away x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Holly.

Hunny I am so very sorry its a bfn    Cant believe you managed to muster up the effort to do personals then add it on at the end.I really hope your ok,thinking of you both loads.I know you have loads to do but please take time out to Love each other and get through this together 

          

Kelly x


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Oh Holly -    

So VERY sorry sweetheart. Big huge  to you. Wish there was something I could do to make it better. Thinking of you both....

All my love Molly
x


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Holly,

Thats just such bad news. If it was all down to positive vibes .....

Can't say any more.... too upset.    

Cathy


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Holly,

I am so, so sorry.  Love and hugs to you and DH.
Jodi


----------



## mandaW (Mar 17, 2005)

Holly, i`m so so upset, I dont know what to say. You are so special and so supportive of us all that I was sure it was your turn. I'm so sorry xxxx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Holly so so sorry my lovely, you deserved a bfp so much.

Thinking of you and sending you all my love


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Holly –            
It isn't fair. You are such a lovely person and deserved a bfp so much. You are amazingly brave. Sending you tons and tons of love.
Erica – gutted for you but hopeful, too. Sending you loads of       for today and your precious embie.
Can't stay long, as am feeling very upset for all those FF's who have had such a rough time this week, and I can't get too upset 'cos I'm at work and the people here won't understand. I will be away all weekend visiting relatives; will log on next week. In the mean time, lots of             to all those who need it.
Loads of love,
Claire xxxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Oh Holly I am so sorry,look after yourselves xxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Holly & DH,

I'm so sorry lovies. Big hugs to you both.


LOL Charlie and Dh xx


----------



## Aliday (Oct 21, 2004)

Just adding some     for Holly,
so sorry sweetheart
ali


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Holly, Life is just not fair some times   I am so sorry


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Holly  like others i was SO sure it was your turn this time. life aint BL00DY fair 

huggles my love 

kj x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks Jilly

Erika - Good luck for your 2ww,        keeping everything crossed for you.


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Holly - I am so sorry to hear your news. Wish there was something I could say to ease your pain.  

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Erica - Snuggle in tight little embie. Hope you are doing ok after your ordeal. Good luck for the 2ww


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi everyone

I'm sorry that there's been so much sad news here recently and I hope Christmas and the new year brings everyone some happiness.

Holly - I've PMed you but I'm so sorry about your news.  You're always so supportive of everyone and happy for everyone else that you really, really deserved some luck yourself.

Erika - I'm really glad that your embie hung on and I hope it burrows in and gives you a Chrsitmas BFP.

I'm going to be off work now until after Christmas so I probably won't log in much.  My computer at home is not only rubbish but I had the brainwave of turning the pantry into a mini-office which is very neat but is also sub-zero temperatures in this weather!

I hope you all have a really nice Christmas and a great new year.

Loads of love to all of you

Victoria
xxx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Erika, goodluck for the 2ww hun. This little embie has survived so far so theres so much more it can do. Thinking of you xxx

Shazia


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Hey Jillypoo, thanks for the updates.Hows things with you? Busy I'm sure but hope you are finding some time to put your feet up!

Good luck for testing day sweetness.


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

oh holly,i am so so sorry,i cannot believe it 

luv petal b


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Not Been able to get in until now....

Holly honey i'm so sorry, you so deserve more than a nasty bfn. Lost for words for you, which is terrible because you always know the right thing to say. Justknow that i'm thinking of you and you've got a new start in the new year. Maybe your bubba wants to be NZ through and through xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Love Starr xxxxxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Cathy great news !!!!  Am so happy for you honey. Oh Allison sends her love and she's so pleased for you too xxxxxx

Erika Good luck. Hope the 2WW won't be too hard over xmas and ny xx

Kelly, it's a major decison honey and you're right to feel a bit wobbly about it. Don't make any rash decisions and if you need to chat we're all here xxx

KJ  how was cold play. I bet they were fab!!

Julie how are you holding up sweetheart xxxxxxxxx

Must go i've got the dustiest house in the world after all the tile cutting and building stuff. They've nearly done (horray) but i need to clean house.

See Ya and love to all not mentioned xxxx

Starr xxx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

So sorry Holly -    Thinking of you.

Erica sending you and your little embie loads of       

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Holly, I hope you're OK honey.  It's horrible, and it never gets easier.

Julie, how are you? Pushing on, I'm sure.

Erica, hope you and your embie are OK.

cathy, are you coming down to earth yet? I think you should stay floating for a while.

Manda, hope you're keeping well.

To everyone, running out of time as I have to go and cook that turkey, so hello.

Just got the official 

I was definitely prepared because of the definite aF signs.  So, from here a rest for a month or so, and then our final two embies.  Not sure after that.

See you all soon.
Jodi


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Jodie- so sorry chick


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Jodi, I am sorry hoping 2006 brings those last two embies home for good xx


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

jodi-i am so sorry  

holly-hope your doing alright,thinking of you lots this weekend  

god i really hope the new year brings good new and not bad like we have been having lately,thinking of you all

off christmas shopping,speak to you later

luv petal b xxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Jodi,

so sorry its a bfn hunny,sending you loads of warm snuggles    

Erica,

make sure your looking after that precious embie hunny,everything is crossed for you   

Kelly x


----------



## Aliday (Oct 21, 2004)

Jodi, so sorry  . Lets ope 2006 will be a btter year for all of us.

Erika hope you are ok after ET sending extra 

Love to everyone else ,I know how difficult this time of year is for lots of us  
ali


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Jodi sweetheart so sorry it was a bfn for you. Sending you lots of love and  

Shazia xxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Jodi - so very sorry.  I had really hoped there would be some good news to boost us all and wished it was you   Hope that you will be able to take some time out over the Christmas period and really do hope that your little embies will bring you all the luck in the world for 2006.

Erica - thinking of you and sooo hoping that your little embie stays put.  Really got everything crossed for some good news from you      Take very good care 

Shazia - have you started dr ??

Just a quickie from me to thank you all so much for your love and support to us both over the past few days.  It does mean a lot and helps by knowing you are all there and we are not so alone in all of this.  DH was destroyed by the news as he had such a good feeling it was going to work.  He's had a really rough year and focusing on tx being successful had given him a real boost.  I'm being my usual pragmatic self and have picked myself and dusted myself down.  I have started packing, organising and cleaning, applied for jobs in NZ online and I'm enjoying looking at real estate sites and imagining what our lives are going to be like.  On the other hand I really so hoped we would be starting life there with a new baby, which would be a great way to meet new people.  I now feel like we're once again in limbo and we're going to be inundated with the question we all dread.  I promise I will try not to second guess and focus on being very grateful for all we do have.

Big snuggly smooches to all of you
H xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Jodi - I am so very sorry to hear your news. Sending you lots of  

Holly-   &  

I agree with Ali - this is such a difficult time of year. I burst into tears when I saw Santa on my street last night and again this morning when I watched a school choir sing carols on the tv. How I long to wrap pressies and fill a sack for my own child! Time to drown my sorrows with eggnog!

My car just broke down on me twice on a busy motorway interchange.   Goes without saying that my phone was flat so had to hike to a phone box in the cold. Could really do without this week. I have so much to do. Grrrrr!

I'll come back later when I'm in a better mood.

luv'n'hugs
grumpy Murtle


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Oh Murtle -     why do these things have to happen when it's such a stressful time of year anyway!  Sending you big  and   right back, you need them today.  It is a horrible time of year with all the jolliness of the season.  You're so on the button with it Ali.  I'm burying myself at home and I'll let you in on a little secret, we haven't put up any decorations this year.... we've decided it's postponed till next year!

Loads of  we all need it especially now.

xxxx's
H


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning all.

Murtle-flippin heck love,what a day,why does it all have to happen near xmas  hope your day gets better soon  

Hello to everyone who is busy shopping etc   

Well the carpet man is here sucking the life back into my carpet and hopefully I can put my tree and all my furniture back soon 

Jusy got the date through for our appointment with consultant   so I am off to change my ticker,GOOD NEWS it means I can come to the meet      

Kelly x


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Murtle, Loads of   to you.  The amount of support you offer to everyone else is amazing, and so I'm sending you heaps of cuddles to try and help you through this very difficult time of year.

Believe me, we all know what it's like to want to fill up a sack full of presies for a child.  I hope we're all there one day soon.

Holly, I can believe you're pragmatic.  Yet to meet a kiwi girl is wasn't.  I hope you're taking care of yourself, and lots of love to your poor DH.  I don't think we quite realise what they go through.

Julie, thanks so much for your message.  Cuddles to you too.

In fact, cuddles all around this week.  What a 'c..p' week it's been.

Turkey update- picked up turkey yesterday morning, 7.5kg beast!
Put it into the oven at 3pm after got BFN result.  Family was eating at 9:30pm last night.  With newly pregnant SIL supervising turkey cooking to make sure it was all cooked.  Listeria police are out already, and she's 5 weeks pregnant.  Taking all my tongue biting to keep quiet.

Anyway, they're off to France for Christmas, so lovely quiet Christmas with much smaller family this weekend.  I'm glad as couldn't hack them talking about their baby.  They are trying not to talk about it too much, but sadly failing too much for my tender temperament at the moment.  I'm hoping to improve soon, because i"m going to have to.

Love and hugs to all of you.  spent loads of money today, and feel better for it.
Jodi


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Oh, Jodi – was so hoping this would be the one  
   to your SIL! The really fussy can't-do-this, can't-eat-that brigade really get to me, too. 
Murtle –   to you too. I know exactly what you mean.
Holly – tons of hugs and love to you and your DH. Mine didn't take it well, either, when my IVF failed – it's easy to forget that they feel things intensely and are doubly devastated, because they can't bear seeing us so upset. 
Julie – thinking of you, darling  
Erica – tons of        for you!
All the other gorgeous girls – KJ, Shazia, Kelly, Jilly, Aliday, VIL & Moosey, Cathy, JED, Manda, Starr, Petal and anyone I've forgotten, HELLO! 
Got back yesterday after dashing about the UK on various motorways. We always go back to Wales just before Xmas, which is where I'm from originally, because both my parents are buried there (Dad died when I was 15, Mum when I was 25   ) so felt a bit low for a wee while. Also visited a relative in Exeter who's just been diagnosed with breast cancer, but luckily it hasn't spread (all her lymph nodes were clear). Now gearing myself up for a happy, optimistic week where I will drink and drink and drink without worrying about whether I'm preggers or not, and gear myself up for the big detox come Jan 2nd! 
It's also our office party on Thursday. If it's anything like last year, I will stagger through the front door in the early hours, clutching my jewellery in one hand and a broken stilletoe in the other, unable to string two words together and finally finding myself heaving over the loo at five o'clock in the morning. 
We never learn, do we?
Lots of love to one and all,
C xxxxx


----------



## jane12 (Apr 8, 2005)

Hi all

Holly so sorry for the BFN you and DH take care.

Julie hope you are holding up.

Erica hope all is ok.

Take care all

Jane12


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Murtle honey what a nightmare sending you lots of warm huggles, your post reached touched me with all my heart I pray that this is the last Christmas that you won't be filling a sack xxx

Holly, glad you are keeping busy and focusing, but its ok to be sad and never feel you have to puta  brave face on for us x

Kim, hope your beautiful little puppy is behaving, Starr any holidays planned ?

Must dash x


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Hi Girls!

Holly - that's exactly what I did after my BFN in June, the very next day I sent off my CV for jobs in Sydney, started looking up houses on the net and looked into shipping company's to get our stuff back.  It certainly helped me take my mind of things.  

Jodi - how are you babe?  Hope you're ok.

Erica - Hope ET went ok and that you are resting and keeping your embie safe and sound  

Murtle - what a nightmare morning!  THat's the last thing you need on top of everything else!  

Kelly - glad to hear you've got your date with the consultant sorted now  

Catwoman - enjoy your drinks and office party on Thurs!  I reckon we're all allowed to get trashed and throw up every now and again, since most of the other time we're walking on egg shells trying not to drink or eat the wrong things to help things along.  Go for it girl!  

Julie - hope you are ok - thinking of you.

Cathy - how are you going with your 2 precious babies on board hun?  Are you feeling any different?  

Hi to Candy, Jane, Rachel, Jilly, Petal, Lilly, Starr, Shazia and anyone I've missed.

As for me, well it's day 4 stimming for me and I'm feeling fine.  I was a nightmare whilst d/ring but feel like my normal self again now which I'm hoping isn't just temporary!  I've got my mum staying with us for a few days from Friday and usually we can't spend 5 mins in the same room togther without arguing which is the last thing I need right now so I'm hoping things are different this time.  We'll see!  Just popped out to buy some protein powder at lunchtime - has anyone used this in the past and noticed any difference with egg quality??

Anyway, have a good day everyone and will catch up with you tomorrow.

Jx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

just sending big  and     to Jodi

kj xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

OK OK,

Where have you all gone ??   

Kelly x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

ONLY 25 DAYS LEFT TILL THE MEET


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

I am still here Kelly..... although got to go out in a bit


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya Moomin  

I have got loads of jobs to do but I cant be bothered  ,what you doing later then??yes I am dead nosey   Cant believe its nearly your IVF appointment soon!!!!!

Kelly x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Later going to be sorting out the spare room as my parents will hopefully be here for christmas.... mum has got an appointment today with her consultant in Oxford so hopefully should know more later as to what is going on, and when she is going in.

I know what you mean about our IVF appointment, it is next week now.....aaaaahhhhhh

Just got back from the post office and it is freezing out there.....


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi all,

I hope you are all OK, not going to mad from all of the Christmas prep!!!

Murtle- I hope your car problems are sorted now and things are looking a little happier  

Kellydallard- Is your carpet sorted now? I hope so!  

Catwoman- Enjoy your party!  

Jed- How are you feeling today? Here is a follie dance for you       
(I hope you and your mum are getting on!)

I have just finished doing my house work top to bottom. I have twelve family members coming over for a Christmas feast tomorrow. I am looking forward to it but dreading it all at the same time. I hope it goes ok!


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Afternoon ladies

I've taken my grumpy head off now so it's safe to come out. Thanks for all the support yesterday. I had a very long teary (and drunken) chat with DH last night about how hard I was finding xmas this year. He was feeling pretty much the same. If our first IVF had worked we would have had a baby by now (same time as Triciah and Debbie) or if our second one had worked we would be 5 months pregnant. At the beginning of the year I was so full of hope and confidence that this would be the year for us but it is not to be. Maybe next year. I usually love xmas so I have 5 more days to get myself in the modd so have been playing lots of xmas music this morning whilst wrapping all the pressies. 

Looks like the car is terminal. The garage quoted me a huge amount to fix her. I told them I would think about it over xmas. Looks like I'm going to have to dip into the IVF funds again.

Holly -   Good luck with the job & house search. That should keep you very busy for the next few weeks. 

Jodi   to your SIL. That was a bit naughty of her after you told them about your situation.  I guess she was just so excited she kept forgetting. 

Catwoman - Extra   to you. It must be such a hard time of year for you. I'm in the same mind of you, I'm going to eat and drink what I like this year without worrying.

Julie - Thinking of you. Really hope you are ok. 

JED - Goodluck with the stimms and extra good luck coping with your mum. If you explode at her, just burst into tears and blame it on the hormones.  

Kelly - I'm having a can't be bothered day as well. I'm supposed to be cleaning the house but I've been wrapping pressies, surfing the net and soon I'm going to snuggle down on the sofa and watch National Lamppons Christmas Vacation. I just luv that film. Maybe Moomin will pop round and do my housework when she's finished preparing for her parents. 

Lilly - Only 5 more sleeps!  

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Hey Lilly

Good luck for your feast tomorrow. I'm sure it will turn out just fine. 

I'm just hopeless when it come to catering for large numbers. The only way to get through it is to make sure there is plenty of alcohol so nobody notices the burnt or undercooked bits. 

I hope you are feeling much better now.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

It's OK murtle, it has taken me all afternoon just to do the upstairs.... have the downstairs still to do.... would be ok if I wasn't going out for lunch on Thursday.... oh and still got all the food shopping still to do yet as well...... will it all be done in time?


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Thank heavens for 24 hour supermarkets is all I can say!


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya,me again

Dont know if any of you will remember but I bought 2 male rabbitts in June,a while ago one was getting v.fat,had a joke about "him" being pregnant   and guess what "she " was. So as my sister tells me this afternoon I am a Grandma  

I was cleaning the hutch out,its in 2 parts and I always do the same bit first but when I moved on to the 2nd part I noticed the newspaper moving-scared the poop out of me at first   .So now I have baby bunnies to look after        . Hope they pass some fertile luck on to me for tx   rampant rabbits 

Kelly x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

HAVE A PEEK AT THE IUI THREAD


----------



## Aliday (Oct 21, 2004)

Thats great Kelly some good news at last 
Congrats to Jilly and DH     
ali


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi All

I'd like to come & join you all on this thread if that's OK - some of you will know me from the IUI thread.

After 2 failed IUIs, DH & I had our pre-IVF consultation today.  We are moving on quickly incase I have endometriosis so d/r starts on 8th Jan.  

Instead of being excited I've come away full of fear of what could go wrong rather than hope that it will work.  It's partly me, I'm such a pessimist these days since the miscarriages, but I always worry that I'll have the worst case scenario.  Did anyone else feel like that?

I'll take time to read over this thread over the next few days, and get to know everyone a little better so I can start doing some personals.

Looking forward to getting to know you all better. 

Jo
xx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Julie- It is so good to see you back


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Oh Julie I really don't know what to say,but I know another lady on here,she goes to my clinic and the same thing happened to her,its so unfair.
I hope the break gives you and dp time to decide what to do.

Just know that we are all here for you lots of love xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Also Happy Birthday to Jayne - Jellyhead,have a good one honey xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning,

Julie- its so nice to "see" you back hunny,Just wanted to let you know how brave and lovely you are.you have been through so much and sssooo deserve some good luck.I hope you enjoy xmas as much as you possibycan,lots of warm snuggles with dp   thinking of you always-JUST WISH I COULD "FIX YOU"   

Erica-hope your coping in your 2ww hunny,take care of that precious embie   

Jo-I remembr you from the IUI thread   cant believe how fast its all moving for you. We are all here for you every step of the way hunny,so whenever you need us just shout  

BIG HUGS TO EVERYONE  

Well I woke up feeling toally pants,so I took some beechams flu plus and managed to drag my   out of bed to get showered and take oli to school,its his last day today,so he thinks santa is coming tomorrow    I have checked the baby bunnies and they are all present and correct     ,my dad bless him said "why dont you keep breeding them,it'll pay for your ivf "  

Anyway gonna go and have some brekkie and go to sleep on the sofa  
Kelly x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Double whammy because I'm back too     
I haven't been on the site since last Tuesday   so as you can appreciate it's impossible to catch up on all of the news so I'll just have to pick it up as I go along this week.

Massive  to you all, Julie, Jilly, Molly, Holly, Jane, Catwoman, Jodi, Kelly, Murtle, Shazia, Aliday, Petal, Candy, Lilly, Sarah, Starr, VIL, Kj, Moomin, Struthie, Manda, Rachel, Cathy & Jo for all of your messages &   vibes. Last week was so hard with incredible highs & lows which took my & DF's emotions to extremes yet again. I was over the moon at 16 eggs & felt proud & incredibly hopeful   The phone call on Thursday to say one had fertilised broke us   & we spent the night believing we were "incompatible" as a couple. Then Friday was the transfer of the precious one   & we found out that 12 had fertilised which was good   but 11 couldn't be used which wasn't   So we were pleased things had gone well but upset at the same time if that makes sense   She said in the 11 eggs more than one   had got in so genetically they can't be used. They said they had learnt alot from this IVF cycle & if we did another, they wouldn't stimulate me as much & wouldn't put as many sperm in or would suggest ICSI. DF was fine & understanding about all of this but I couldn't help but feel a bit cheated   I just keep thinking to myself "what if they hadn't put so many sperm in................................" but that's in the past & I can't dwell on it. So my precious cargo is on board & my test date is 30th.

I've got to finish the wages now, so I'll be back later, just a few quick mentions before I go.

Holly -     I'm so very sorry sweetheart, don't know what to say but will pm you this afternoon.
Julie -     great to see you back mate & that's what friends are for   thanks aren't necessary.
Jilly -      you go girl!!!! Fantastic news hunny, everything crossed for you today & thanks for passing on my news for me you're a pal   
Catwoman - Thanks for your messages   hope you're ok, will catch up this afternoon.
Jodi -   sorry to hear about your result. I hope you're ok & taking things easy. I reckon you saved the best til last   
Cathy - Twins    wow................that's fantastic, double trouble! Glad all is going well & please spread that babydust.
Jo - Hello sweetie   welcome aboard & wishing you all the very best. Nice to "see" you again.

"See" you all later.

Erica.xx


----------



## mandaW (Mar 17, 2005)

Julie, wonderful to see you back. Have thought of you constantly, sending you my love  

Erika, And so wonderful to see you too. I've missed you all so much. Keep laughing and smiling and that'll keep the precious one warm and snuggly  

Jilly- thanks for the PM, cant wait to hear from you   

Holly- how are you my angel?   

Kelly, sorry you are feeling awful. Keep warm and have a nice hot toddy xx 

Morning to all you other lovlies xxxxxxxx


----------



## Aliday (Oct 21, 2004)

good to hear from you Julie and Erika  

Welcome to this thread Jo , I'm the ultimate pessimist, always thinking of the worst case scenario and in my case I'm usually right  

Happy birthday to jayne ,39 I think? spring chicken ! Hope you are looking after those twins

Murtle hope you get the car fixed , things always breakdown when you can least afford it.

Me , I had a bad day yesterday, I'm sure alot of you are feeling the same. Its hard to keep cheerful all the time and make small talk when you feel like s**t, It's a year ago when we lost our little girl. 

Hugs to all that need one  

will try and get up some xmas cheer later as going out with friends 

ali


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hello

Julie - great to see you back    Have just pm'd you.

Erica - lovely to hear from you too and have everything crossed and bundles of positive vibes winging their way to you.  I'm sure it's all going to work out perfectly after the horrible stress you had getting to this point in time.  Really hope you've got your feet up under your desk!!

Ali - gorgeous pic of Erin!  What a cutie in her elf outfit.  Special cuddles to you for this horrible time of year 

Murtle - you're such a love.  It's hard not to wonder 'what if' at this time and reminders of those who have achieved a BFP bring it all home, not that we would wish it any other way, but we hope for some of that happiness for ourselves in the very near future 

Jo - welcome to the thread and thanks for your pm    I was the same assuming the worst from the risk of OSS, to ebryo's failing.  As it turned out everything was perfect.... grade 1 embryos and all, however it still doesn't guarantee success which is incredibly frustrating.  I think it's probably best to break it down into each step and focus on them as you go, rather than second guessing the whole big scary sceanario.  We'll be here to hold your hand and there are loads of questions you can ask as you go.  Really hope it brings you a very happy start to 2006!! 

Lilly - hope your Christmas feast goes well today!!  I'm sure it'll be lovely!  

 Manda!  How are you feeling?  Are you coming to the meet??

Kelly - your ickle waby wabbits sound gorgey!!!  I'd be sorely tempted if we weren't going back home!  Is your carpet ok?  All recovered??  Hope you are feeling better!!

Jilly - am thinking of you and have everything crossed for fabulous confrmations today hunny!  Wonderful, wonderful news  

Cathy - hope you're not feeling too    Charlie sensed anything yet??

Happy birthday Jellyhead Jayne!  Hope you have a lovely special time with those twinnies!

Jed and Jodi - hope both of you are ok!!

Molly and KJ - two special ladies, hope you're both not stressing and rushing about too much!

Starr - how's the house looking now?  All ok about your appointment hunny?

Catwoman - thank you for your really lovely pm yesterday. I'm going to reply in a tick    Is your article out yet?

Candy - thank you for your kind words.  I hate being an old sad sack, so I'm posting when I'm feeling upbeat.  Thanks for looking after the boards.  Big special  

Nothing new from me.  Just trying to focus forward but as you know, it's ok one day and not so the next.  It just takes time.  

Anyway - ttfn and hope you're starting to feel the joy of the season  

Loves
H xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mandaW (Mar 17, 2005)

Have PM'd you Jilly! Fantastic news i'm thrilled. Bet its been a long 24 hours. NOW FEET UP AND RELAX!!!!


----------



## mandaW (Mar 17, 2005)

Thats great Julie- its so much easier when you know that there is support at work.  What are you and DP) doing at Christmas?


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Congratulations Jillypops,

What absolutely fantastic Christmas news.  I hope all goes well for you.

Love Jodi


----------



## mandaW (Mar 17, 2005)

Julie that sounds like a wonderful plan xxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Aliday -    at this difficult time.
Holly -     hope you're taking it easy.
Julie - Fruit  great plans for Xmas, you'll have a ball   Good to hear that work are so understanding, it's one less hassle isn't it.
Jilly -        great news today, 30th August wow!!
Manda - What's your date hunny & when is your scan or have I missed it?   
 to everyone else.

Erica.xx


----------



## mandaW (Mar 17, 2005)

Erika, Scan is next Wednesday, due date August 21st. Saying that the way my tummy is swelling already (actually hasnt gone down from EC) it could be earlier!!!


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Great news Manda   
Glad all is going well.................do you look like this then  ? 
Wishing you lots of luck for next Weds    I'm sure everything will be fine. How great that you and PoopsplopsdrinksNOpops are only a week apart   
Over the moon that you will be both be joining me in an alcohol free Xmas    
Have bought my bottles of sparkling grape juice so that I at least feel like I'm joining in!!

Erica.xx


----------



## mandaW (Mar 17, 2005)

Erika- Asda do a lovely alcohol free spritzer as do Sainsburys. Just for a change i also drink loads of Pomegranate juice, and dry ginger.mmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Afternoon all,


Jilly-fan bloody tastic news hunny !!!!! you must be grinning like the cheshire cat!!

Erica-   lovely to "see" you back,everything is crossed for you   

Manda-good luck for your scan next week!!

Big huggles to all

Just a quickie really- Care called to say all my bloods have come back ok and that they will confirm my appointment by letter and then we can get cracking!!  hopefully it shouldn't take too long to find a recipient as they have over 100 couples waiting at the mo.I have deffo got my head round the egg sharing now I have had time to think about it,its great to think that a couple somewhere will be getting a call pretty soon to say they have been matched to a donor,so its nice to know I will be helping them especially as the waiting lists for donor eggs is sssooo long!!!

Catch ya all 2morra

Kelly x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Hiya 
Kelly I got my egg share bloods back to day too! I have to ring on day 1 next month,then hopefully get matched pretty quickly,although that won't be until Feb/March.

Good luck to us all xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Manda - Thanks for the tip   that's what my mom has bought me from Sainsburys.....................here's to us  
Jilly - Too much of everything by all accounts         
Kelly & Struthie -   on your new journeys.

Nite nite everyone, "see" you tomorrow.

Erica.xx


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Morning everyone,
Jo - welcome to the thread babe.

Erica - Hope you're ok on your 2ww and are getting loads of TLC!  

Kelly - not good to hear you've got the flu mate, that was me all last week.  It's pants isn't it!  Hope you feel better soon.

Jilly - have posted on the IUI thread but HUGE congratulations!  You've given the rest of us hope!!  

Julie - great to see you back mate!

Hi to Holly, Jodi, Murtle, Rachel, Starr, Cathy, Manda, Struthie and everyone else!

Got my blood test results back yesterday and I'm not responding to the stims so they've upped my dose and asked me to come in for a scan Xmas eve.  Hopefully my follies will have picked up their act by then and done something!  

Have lost all motivation at work this week - most people are on holiday and it's really quiet!  Have to pick mum up from the airport tomorrow so hoping all goes well with that for the 4 days that she's here!

Well, off to try to do some work....

Jo x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

wow wow wow how did i miss this news 

jillytoomuchpoppingthesausage  - well done matey       soon we'll be seeing a piccie of the jillyblob (thats the bub I'm talking about, not you when your bump shows!!)

julie- nice to see you back hunny - sending you   to help mend your broken heart....

I am flat out this week, feet not touching the ground, must get to bed, early start to work tomoz 8am 

love to all 

kj x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Morning lovely ladies    hope you're all ok. I guess everyone is working hard & running round getting ready for Christmas  
Julie -    Sorry you're not feeling well mate & I hope she doesn't make you too poorly this month. 
Jilly -     lifting missus!! Enjoy the busy festive season but delegate! It will be quiet without you, will   
Jo (JED) - Wishing you lots of     for your scan on Saturday.
Holly -     take care, thinking of you.

Erica.xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,44611.new.html#new new home peeps


----------

